# Does a kayak need to be registered?



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

My father in law just bought a kayak to take out on the maumee. He lives on the river and I may take it out to do some exploring and fishing. Do kayaks need to be registered and have the OH stickers on the side? 
Just don't want to get up there in the middle of the walleye run and then have to deal with getting a ticket or spending a day getting the registration.

I think he bought it from Dicks, if it does need registered, would they have given him a title? Or how does that work?

Thanks in advance,
Grino


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Yes, needs to be registered. Different than big boats, but yes.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Everything you'll ever want to know about when, where and how to register a new kayak in Ohio:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/registration/tabid/2774/default.aspx


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

grino21: you might want to consider an Alternative Sticker for your yak. It's a much smaller ~4" x 5" sticker with all the appropriate info on it, instead of the larger OHXXXXXXX stickers you see on the side of most boats. I have them for my yaks. I like them much better. They're described on the very bottom of Bubbagon's ODNR website. BB02


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

BTW: I just recently re-registered my yaks at Gander Mt. It's $22.00/3 years per each yak. And they have the Alternative Stickers too. Not sure if Dick's sells registrations? This saves you the hassle of going up to ODNR on Morse Rd. BB02


----------

